
Ten Days in a Mad-House (1887) - areoform
http://digital.library.upenn.edu/women/bly/madhouse/madhouse.html
======
dang
I found three small previous threads. Others?

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10926253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10926253)

2015 (a bit more):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10470383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10470383)

2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7730311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7730311)

------
drallison
Nellie Bly pretty much invented investigative journalism. Even today her
journalistic investigations are fascinating.

